# Ramshorn Snail



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

A few are good. A lot tend to be unsightly. If they are growing rapidly in population it means you are over-feeding, which is another issue. There should not be so much food left over for a population explosion.

Thinking them out varies, but I find it easy to put a (Weighted) hunk of cucumber in the bottom, leave it 24 hours, pick it up with dozens of them on it, dispose, repeat as needed. There are some fish that eat them, especially their eggs, but feeding less and disposing of the excess is usually adequate.

They don't hurt anything really; you'll see them on plants eating but usually only dying leaves. 

If they are ramshorn. Pond snails eat plants. Be sure. (body all in one plane, no point on the inside of the spiral sticking out.


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hmm okay then ill start removing them tom. Thanks for the tip

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------

